# Confused and Miscarriage-ing



## Zenbe (Jul 8, 2015)

Dear Ladies,
I am currently experiencing miscarriage at 11weeks but baby stopped developing at 9weeks. It started of with bleeding witch became severe. I went to the Maternity emergency and the doctor told me abt the miscarriage but sent me home saying he'll empty the uterus after 3 days(I don't know why)
But later on the same night i felt severe contractions and before leaving for the emergency again, a large greyish sac covered in blood fell(dropped) into the toilet. I regret not taking it out and seeing it but I flushed (wish i hadn't done it).
Later on at the doctor's office he performed some procedure which i thought was D&C, but he says it wasnt. He pulled out some other stuff and showed it to me saying its the placenta and the baby. I saw the baby, it only looked like an elongated drop of blood.

Sorry for the long background, but now I have two questions;
*1) What was that large (egg-sized but flat) greyish sac, if it wasn't the placenta or baby sac?
2) If the procedure that my doctor performed what not a D&C then what was it?* (He inserted a speculum and an elongated scissors like instrument with a loop at the top)

I recently moved to France, don't speak French so it was very hard, almost impossible, to communicate with the doctor as he didn't speak any english and I french.

Thank you for bearing with me:smile:


----------



## angeebaby (Jul 24, 2014)

Zenbe - I am really sorry for your loss. I had a miscarriage a few days shy of 8 weeks. I know you were further along, and nothing makes any of this easier.

It sounds like the grey sac was the placenta, wondering if he just didn't want to worry/upset you.

He may have been just ensuring nothing was lodged in the cervix to ensure you could continue passing anything. A D&C is a procedure to clear everything out of your uterus, but if he wasn't able to find anything else you might have passed it all naturally and wouldn't need a D&C.

Do you know if an ultrasound will be scheduled? I think they refer to them as sonograms in Europe. That would be an non invasive option to make sure the mc is completed. 

Again, so sorry for your loss, I have you in my thoughts.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. The sac which you saw was possibly the gestational sac. If it had opened during the process of the miscarriage it is possible that the baby was separated from it. The placenta is another structure so, again, it may have become detached from the other parts.

Your doctor probably removed the placenta and baby from your vagina or the opening of your cervix if it was still open. A dilation and curettage (D&C) requires specific instruments and an anaesthetic of some sort. I have heard of them being done, without anaesthetic, in the doctor's office in the 70s but I doubt it happens in Western countries these days.

It's not much good to you now, but for future reference, you are entitled to an interpreter for medical consultations. It is usually done phone. Your doctor's office should be able to arrange it for each appointment. You should let them know you require it when you make the appointment though as sometimes you need to pre-book the interpreter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenbe (Jul 8, 2015)

Thank you so much angeebaby and katelove. It means a lot.
I think i'm clear abt the sac and the procedure. Now the only concern remains that the doctor didnt give me any antibiotics. I dont know if thats normal. Probably I'm just over-worrying. 
Anyway thanks a lot.:smile::smile:


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

We would not automatically give antibiotics following a miscarriage. If you have any symptoms of infection - unpleasant smelling or yellow/green discharge, increasing pain of chills/fevers/aches you need to see your doctor again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qigunblop (Jul 17, 2015)

unpleasant smelling or yellow/green discharge, increasing pain of chills/fevers/aches you need to see your doctor again.


----------

